# Reasonable Price?



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Beorn said:


> My Dad brags constantly about how I keep beees (I love suburbia). His neighbor does the renaissance fair scene and brews mead. What is a good price to charge for large amounts of honey? They are looking for 2 gallons>


I've been selling my gallons for $32.50!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you have enough and like his/her mead, swap G for G.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Nursebee has a good idea, but then I had some really bad mead at a Ren-Fair. 

I sell my gallons of honey for $30. and five gallon buckets for $125.

For someone who wants to 'donate for the cause', $40. gal for mead is reasonable.


----------

